# Another plant ID



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is another plant I need help identifying. It is some type of carnivorous foreground type plant. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You have two plant species in the picture. One is the ubiquitous Utricularia gibba, which is carnivorous and almost as hard as hair algae to get rid of. The other looks like a Lilaeposis of some sort.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting. Leave it to you Matt to find the only carnivorous aquatic plant native to the US.
http://www.rook.org/earl/bwca/nature/aquatics/utriculariagib.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where did you get that plant? Does it look like this? 
http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallary2/mizukusa/yukei/suisou_4/reiauto4_060.jpg

http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/utricularia_sp_sgbatangpinang.htm

http://mk29.image.pbase.com/u47/plantella/small/40021378.HC60er210202.jpg

It's hard to tell from your photo, but it may be the new Utricularia species that looks a lot like a chain sword.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Cavan is right, and I am wrong. I did not look at your picture carefully enough. You have the rare Utricularia that looks like Lilaeopsis with bladders. People will be lining up for your trimmings!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The pic is not very good, I will try and post a better one tomorrow.

Cavan It does look like the stuff in your pics! I got it from a friend in Maryland, Robert B. (I think that is his name on this site). It has quadrupled in size but I think it would have grown a lot more if it wasn't getting partially shaded. 

I may move a piece out in the open and see how it does. If you are right about people wanting my trimmings I had better move this to more than one tank so I can get it growing 

Thanks for the help in identifying this plant. I've had it for a month of so. I guess I need to get a bit more serious in trying to grow it out. I may even have to try and flower it once it warms up here


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

According to Robert B. the plant is Utricularia sp. from Sg Batang Pinang so it is the same plant as the one's in the pics Cavan posted. Now I just need to move this out of the shade and get it growing out some more 

Thanks for all of the help in identifying this plant! It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Does that means that it originated from SE Asia? The Malay name it is given sort of tells you that it is at least from Malaysia if not Singapore.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not really sure what it means  but I think the plant is pretty new to the hobby and awaiting "official" classification. I believe it is described by the area it is found until classification can be assigned. 

Hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong in this assumption!


----------

